# Sluggish strat?



## dhchiang (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a rooted stratosphere, that was flashed back to EH2 and then updated (sans modems) to FF1. It seems sluggish. Sometimes it takes second or two for the phone or mms messaging to come up. Is this par for the course? I have rooted it and removed some bloatware... or what I think to be bloat ware.. anyone else think their stratosphere is slow? Facebook is terribly slow...


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, It is a single core 1 GHz processor and about 330mb of Memory. I think when Tweaked for FF1 comes out it will make it a bit faster but don't expect it to be a GS3 with Jellybean.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Also - the Facebook app tends to be less-than-desirable performance-wise across phones, so I'm not surprised to hear that it's slow.


----------



## dhchiang (Sep 6, 2012)

I factory wiped and reflashed. works much better now.


----------

